# Pseudonym or not? What's yours?



## michaelhall2007 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Do you use a pseudonym?
(A pen name)*​ 
Strangely enough, some people have no other choice for reasons that are out of their control. 
I, like Winston Churchill share our names with people that already have their own work published.
He was not just a Prime Minister. He was also a published writer.

If you google my name there's a published writer by the same name.

However Churchill wrote to his name sake...

"Mr. Winston Churchill presents his compliments to Mr. Winston Churchill, and begs to draw his attention to a matter which concerns them both.

"He has learnt from the Press notices that Mr. Winston Churchill proposes to bring out another novel, entitledRichard Carvel , which is certain to have a considerable sale both in England and America.
"Mr. Winston Churchill is also the author of a novel now being published in serial form in Macmillan's Magazine, and for which he anticipates some sale both in England and America.

"He also proposes to publish on the 1st of October another military chronicle on the Sudan War. He has no doubt that Mr. Winston Churchill will recognise from this letter -- if indeed by no other means -- that there is grave danger of his works being mistaken for those of Mr. Winston Churchill. He feels sure that Mr. Winston Churchill desires this as little as he does himself.

"In future to avoid mistakes as far as possible, Mr. Winston Churchill has decided to sign all published articles, stories, or other works, 'Winston Spencer Churchill,' and not 'Winston Churchill' as formerly.

"He trusts that this arrangement will commend itself to Mr. Winston Churchill, and he ventures to suggest, with a view to preventing further confusion which may arise out of this extraordinary coincidence, that both Mr. Winston Churchill and Mr. Winston Churchill should insert a short note in their respective publications explaining to the public which are the works of Mr. Winston Churchill and which those of Mr. Winston Churchill. The text of this note might form a subject for future discussion if Mr. Winston Churchill agrees with Mr. Winston Churchill's proposition.

"He takes this occasion of complimenting Mr. Winston Churchill upon the style and success of his works, which are always brought to his notice whether in magazine or book form, and he trusts that Mr. Winston Churchill has derived equal pleasure from any work of his that may have attracted his attention."

He received a reply from Mr. Churchill too. Here is the link...
What happened when Winston Churchill wrote a letter... to Winston Churchill


----------



## michaelhall2007 (Mar 27, 2016)

I could go anonymous and use the name I like to give the police when they ask.
PC: "Name please sir"
Me: "My names Nonya"
PC: "Nonya what?"
Me: "Nonya Business"


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 28, 2016)

Some people HAVE to use one:



> David John Moore Cornwell (born 19 October 1931) (pen name John le Carré /lə ˈkɑːrˌeɪ/) is a British author of espionage novels. During the 1950s and the 1960s, he worked for the Security Service and the Secret Intelligence Service, and began writing novels under a pen name. His third novel The Spy Who Came in from the Cold (1963) became an international best-seller, and remains one of his best-known works. Following the success of this novel, he left MI6 to become a full-time author.



Other famous Pseudonyms / Pen Names:
Leslie Charteris (Saint Novels, though his daughter(?) I think claims the method he chose wasn't true)
Cordwainer Smith (I think worked for US Military, psychological warfare?)

But if you publish fiction and non-fiction you might want one for the fiction. A pen name.


My friend, Mark Hamill, had to use a Pseudonym because of the other Mark Hamill.  
Ian Fleming and Peter Fleming both used their real names. (Peter was probably a real spy and brother Ian maybe a desk jockey, but Peter wrote "travel" stories!).


----------



## Annoura Black (May 10, 2016)

I use a pseudonym, family issues! (Annoura is also a pseudonym)


----------



## Cathbad (May 10, 2016)

Cathbad Maponus.  Both my pen name and my religious name.


----------



## J Riff (May 10, 2016)

Right. If one's not happy with the family name, what to do? I'm still open to change it, any suggestions welcome.
Artie Pename. Winston Hillchurch. Fearmont Cadwalloper.


----------



## Cathbad (May 10, 2016)

Riff Raff?

Oh, wait; that one's already taken...


----------



## Annoura Black (May 11, 2016)

J Riff said:


> Right. If one's not happy with the family name, what to do? I'm still open to change it, any suggestions welcome.
> Artie Pename. Winston Hillchurch. Fearmont Cadwalloper.


I think Fearmont Cadwalloper is an excellent name! Sexy, yet awe inspiring!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 11, 2016)

Mine isn't a pseudonym, although people generally seem to think it is. It just seemed to good a real name (it's my maiden name, but I still use it) not to use....


----------



## hopewrites (May 11, 2016)

Hope is my favorite pseudonym so far. It's reasonably easy to pronounce, espouses my favorite virtue (reminding me to have a little when I'm down, and proclaiming my source of strength when I'm up), and keeps my stalkers from finding me out here.

I could almost let my guard down about the stalking... haven't had a run in for a few years yet. I could almost hope they've forgotten me and moved on with their life. Maybe in another year or two, when I'm sure they have given up for good.... Because I do rather love the name my mom made up for me out of the names of her favorite grandma and mine. Last time I googled it, there were there of us with that name, though the other two used different capitalization and am sure different pronunciation.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (May 11, 2016)

Guilty:

But for submissions for writing etc. I use Sam Tein.

Various reasons, actually partly to do with this site (you'd never guess).

Sam is my middle name (but no one will ever know that).

I've done the whole web page thing too.

Mainly to keep a small distance between work and home.


----------



## Wraith01 (May 24, 2016)

I haven't published anything but I do fancy writing since I was a teenager. 
Recently I started thinking about what Pen Name I could use...
A cool sounding name with no ethnic connotations seams rather freeing.   
so Pseudonym it is.


----------



## psychotick (May 24, 2016)

Hi,

My pen name is Greg Curtis. But on line I use my real name - Psychotick. I come from a long line of Psychoticks and in fact it's a proud family name!

Cheers, Greg (er) Psychotick.


----------



## Cathbad (May 24, 2016)

psychotick said:


> My pen name is Greg Curtis



Yeah, that name sounded odd...


----------



## Kieran Song (Jun 17, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Mine isn't a pseudonym, although people generally seem to think it is. It just seemed to good a real name (it's my maiden name, but I still use it) not to use....



You have an awesome name!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jun 17, 2016)

Mine is my real name. I decided a long time ago that if I  was published I would enjoy my five minutes of fame.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 17, 2016)

Susan Boulton said:


> I decided a long time ago that if I was published


You can always be S. Boulton for non-Fiction and maybe Sue Boulton for some really different genre to the existing titles.
Worked for I. M. Banks.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jun 21, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> You can always be S. Boulton for non-Fiction and maybe Sue Boulton for some really different genre to the existing titles.
> Worked for I. M. Banks.



Don't think I could use the S Boulton. There is a Sharon Bolton, a thriller writer, who goes by S Bolton. Different spelling, but if I had a £ for every time someone has spelt my name wrong lol.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 21, 2016)

Steve N. Kink.
Perry Frastic.


----------



## AstroZon (Jun 22, 2016)

AstroZon.  It's actually the name of a street in Colorado Springs.  I think when it was named it was meant to elicit a perception of aeronautics, perhaps even space.  I always liked the name even though the street is a little rough these days.  So much for I.G.Y.


----------



## Vaz (Jul 1, 2016)

Elliott Silcock

First name is my actual name but for my surname I wanted to use my grandmother's maiden (Irish) name.


----------



## j.grey (Jul 11, 2016)

Pseudonym, all the way.


----------



## Galactic Journey (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't do pseudonyms.  I was advised early on to make it or break it with my own name!  

Luckily, it's a pretty good one.  Nevertheless, when I won the Serling last year, I was initially just listed on the plaque as "The Traveler," which is why I started putting by-lines for my articles.  That and a whole bunch of other people started writing for me.


----------



## AlexH (Jul 15, 2017)

Not quite a pseudonym, but I was thinking of going with Alex of Harford instead of Alex Harford. I'm Alex of Harford in my band, personal and work e-mails, but I think I'll stick with Alex Harford for writing as it's less complicated. Over 10 years later it still amuses me when I apply for a job (or something official) and I get an e-mail back, and realise it said "Alex of Harford" in their From field.


----------



## apocalypsegal (Jul 18, 2017)

Apocalypsegal is my real name! I blame my mother. She thought I needed a name no one else had, so there you go. If I'd been a boy, I would have been stuck with Willy Wangle. Thank you, twist of fate!


----------



## psychotick (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi,

That's such a coincidence - I was planning on naming my cat Catastrophegal - but she objected strenuously!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Galactic Journey (Jul 25, 2017)

My cat chose the pseudonym shndfyh783y78hkdk.  As yet, I have not determined the significance...


----------



## steffthecat (Aug 28, 2017)

Mine is Madame Hellshadow.


----------

